# dog food



## KaLeO_808 (Jul 21, 2010)

what type of dog food do you guys give ur bullz or other dogs?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have several threadsd on this topic so if you don't get the info you are looking for be sure to check those out too.

I feed NativeNative Performance Dog Food | Home
I switched Vendetta over to this food about two months ago. She is doing so much better. Her coat is shiner, she isn't hungery all the time and a big plus she doesn't have a loose stool anymore. 
I was feeding her D ick Van Pattons organic food but when they changed the bag design the ingridents looked the same Vendetta quit eating all of her food and was constantly looking for something.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

taste of the wild... 
he's on pacific stream right now


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

blue buffalo wilderness-duck flavor. They love it.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Taste of the Wild High Prairie.

No food is right for all dogs of a certain breed, or for all dogs. You could own 3 different dogs, and all 3 might need to eat 3 different foods because every dog has different needs. When I put my last dog down and brought home a new dog not a week later, I still had a good large bag of Solid Gold which my first dog did wonderfully on. After a month my new dog was looking worse then ever on it, so I ended up playing with foods until I landed on TOTW which he does wonderful on.

So while we feed our dogs these brands, it doesn't mean that they are the right food for you dog. Hop over the the health area and check out all the postings in there and decide for yourself what to try. It's hard sometimes to find the right food, but it's worth all the trouble (and all the runs ick!)


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

evo dog food


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

When I had a dog I fed her Evo, but I don't suggest it because of the high protein. High protein food is for really active dogs. I would recommend a food with 28-35% protein =)
Taste of the Wild is really good food
Blue buffalo is nice too
I would stay away from Natura since they were bought out by P&G

Find a food with the first 3 ingredients as meat, no corn, beet. =)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Nature's Variety, either Prairie or Instinct. Rotate the flavors. Terra's getting NV Instinct salmon while doing the conditioning thing, and Loki's getting NV Prairie chicken.


----------



## KaLeO_808 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow ive never heard of these dog foods before i guess i live in hawaii itz limited lol i feed mine pedigree for pupz but i heard that Iams and ekanuba had a recall, funny thing becaue i bought Iams puppy food en my pup had diareha how ever u spell it and the next day my friend told be that they had a recall on Iams i was weak because i spent 30 bucks for that! I heard Nutro Max is good too!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

pedigree is not good. You should search the forum for dog food analysis. I think that food scores really low. Just saying cuz I found out about how bad many dog foods you think is good on here, that is when I switched to bb wilderness. It has no grains, corn, wheat, or soy. The food I was feeding was pro plan and it scored low.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I feed taste of the wild.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

KaLeO_808 said:


> wow ive never heard of these dog foods before i guess i live in hawaii itz limited lol i feed mine pedigree for pupz but i heard that Iams and ekanuba had a recall, funny thing becaue i bought Iams puppy food en my pup had diareha how ever u spell it and the next day my friend told be that they had a recall on Iams i was weak because i spent 30 bucks for that! I heard Nutro Max is good too!


You've more then likely haven't heard of these brands because they aren't carried at local supermarkets. These brands are carried at places like special pet stores or at local farm stores. I get TOTW at Tractor Supply Co, and it's carried on the islands:
Family Feeds
amily Feeds
1244 N School Street
Honolulu, Hawaii 96817
Phone: 808-845-2894
Distance: 1.6 miles

Pet's Discount Kaimuki
2919 Kapiolani Blvd.
Honolulu, Hawaii 96826
Phone: 808-738-0059
Distance: 3.0 miles

Pet's Discount Warehouse
4384 Malaai St., Suite B
Honolulu, Hawaii 96818
Phone: 808-422-5763
Distance: 5.7 miles

Pet's Discount Kaneohe
45-934 kamehameha Highway
Kaneohe, Hawaii 96744
Phone: 808-247-7297
Distance: 8.2 miles

Pet's Discount Hawaii Kai
333 Keahole St., Sutie 2E
Honolulu, Hawaii 96825
Phone: 808-395-0448
Distance: 9.6 miles

Pet's Discount Waikele
94-877 Lumianina St.
Waipahu, Hawaii 96744
Phone: 808-678-8808
Distance: 11.6 miles

Del's Farm Supply - Kahului
326 Hanumau St
Kahului, Hawaii 96732
Phone: 808-873-0101
Distance: 94.7 miles

Del's Farm Supply - Hilo
199 Kalanikoa St
Hilo, Hawaii 96720
Phone: 808-935-6378
Distance: 1.7 miles

HPM - Hawaii Planning Mill
380 Kanoelehua Ave
Hilo, Hawaii 96720
Phone: 808-935-0875
Distance: 1.8 miles

HPM - Hawaii Planning Mill
74-5511 Luhia Street
Kona, Hawaii 96740
Phone: 808-334-4200
Distance: 59.6 miles

Island Pet Supplies
73-4976 Kamanu Street
#109
Kailua-Kona, Hawaii 96740
Phone: 808-329-5127
Distance: 60.3 mile

That's just 2 islands. You can find better food, you just have to do your research first to pick a few brands then go to their websites to find where they are located


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm currently feeding full chicken breasts and/or chicken thighs because I am still deciding on which food to switch my boy to. 

You mentioned the food recall by Iams/Eukanuba, well the company that owns them Proctor & Gamble, just bought out the food I use to feed: Innova (made by Natura Pet Products) so now I'm deciding between Timberwolf or Orijen. 

I had already decided on Taste of the Wild, but then found that it's made by Diamond and in case you don't know, Diamond has a bad rep for food recalls too.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

NesOne said:


> I had already decided on Taste of the Wild, but then found that it's made by Diamond and in case you don't know, Diamond has a bad rep for food recalls too.


Yeah I know it is, but after the last major one (where pets died) didn't include TOTW, and the safety measures they put in place afterwards makes me feel a bit better with using their food.

Unless I drive 30mins, I'm stuck with either TOTW, anything Petco sells (which this store inflates their prices like mad, Wellness is over $55 a bag, Solid Gold is over $60 a bag!). I did find a place that sells Chicken Soup (for the same price as TOTW) or Canidea for more then TOTW...

I need to go to raw but I haven't done enough research on it to feel ok with making the jump.


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

NesOne said:


> I'm currently feeding full chicken breasts and/or chicken thighs because I am still deciding on which food to switch my boy to.
> 
> You mentioned the food recall by Iams/Eukanuba, well the company that owns them Proctor & Gamble, just bought out the food I use to feed: Innova (made by Natura Pet Products) so now I'm deciding between Timberwolf or Orijen.
> 
> I had already decided on Taste of the Wild, but then found that it's made by Diamond and in case you don't know, Diamond has a bad rep for food recalls too.


So, Innova did get bought out by P & G?? I started a thread on here asking that question a couple weeks ago, and I was told they were'nt bought out! Do you have any proof/article about this? It would be very helpful... Thank


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It really does depend on the dog. I know champion dogs that are feed Tuffys dog food. I think it is more important to find a food that works for you that you can afford adn that you can always get.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Fatadam9 said:


> So, Innova did get bought out by P & G?? I started a thread on here asking that question a couple weeks ago, and I was told they were'nt bought out! Do you have any proof/article about this? It would be very helpful... Thank


I remember that post, but I understood that Natura was going to keep their manufacturing process the same.

But here's the proof, straight from Innova's (Natura) website:

http://www.naturapet.com/news/news.asp (click on the link that starts with Don Scott)

*June 1, 2010

Dear Natura Consumer,

I am pleased to announce the acquisition of Natura Pet Products by Procter & Gamble was finalized on June 1st. I am delighted to continue as President and Chief Operating Officer for Natura Pet Products, and my management team remains in place. I'm excited about continuing to serve Natura's customers and their pets with the high-quality, natural nutrition you've come to expect.

I have heard much speculation about our brands and wanted you to hear directly from me. Be assured that our commitment to quality has never been stronger and we will continue to offer world class products for your pets. Specifically: Natura's nutritional philosophy will not change; we know that the foundation of our success is rooted in our products and their performance. Our approach to formulation and product design will remain the same, and we will continue to position our formulas on the cutting edge as we evolve and improve our market leading products. Importantly, all Natura dry products will continue to be produced in Natura's plant in Fremont, and our ingredient selection philosophy is unchanged. We will not compromise our standards.

Additionally, our commitment to your local Independent Pet Store continues to be our top priority. We are committed to distributing the Natura brands only within the Pet Specialty channel. This is where the natural pet food-seeking pet parent shops, and where we can provide cutting edge products and nutritional consultation to ensure you get the best products for your pet.

Lastly, we remain committed to Natura's heritage of product innovation. We've just launched California Natural Grain-Free, and if you're looking for a no-grain product with limited ingredients, try this one. California Natural Grain Free carries all of the hallmarks of the Natura brands - quality, careful ingredient selection, produced in our plant in Fremont - with the added benefits of grain-free formulas for those sensitive pets.

As always, please contact our Product Advisors with any questions or concerns at 1-800-532-7261. Thank you for your belief in Natura Pet Products. The future is bright for our brands, and we look forward to serving you and your pets for many years to come.

Sincerely,
Don Scott 
President and Chief Operating Officer
Natura Pet Products*

It's funny because when Canidae was bought out by Diamond, they also started a new grain-free type food or something like that. It's a nice tricky way to charge more I guess.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I've tried 3 different dog foods to try and get my pups on the right food for them.

First, Iams ProHealth Large Breed Pup when they were really little until about 3 mths, and then they were having issues with it in regards to loose stool (Kane especially) and so the vet suggested we switch to an all-natural or grain-free product since Iams has a lot of by-products and filler that could be irritating their stomachs.

We tried the all-natural first since grain-free is more expensive and went to Blue Buffalo. They were doing fine for a couple mths. and then about 3 weeks ago they started getting loose stool again.

We then went to Taste of the Wild Canine Prairie or whatever that is and they absolutely LOVE it. They eat it like it's going out of style, so now we actually have to moderate their feeding instead of them free-feeding like before. They haven't had any loose stool and it seems like they're more active than ever.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I feed Taste of the Wild. It's the only food that has worked for my dogs. I am dreading ever having to find a new brand. It took me a year and a half to find something that works for all of them.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

im in the prcoess of switching my pup over to nature balance duck and potato LID food. he seems to like it


----------



## KaLeO_808 (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah i juss wanted to see what everybody else feeds their dogs/pups now i have an idea on what to give mine, it seems taste of the wild sounds good, chicken breast/thighs but i dont think feeding your dog 3 different dog food is a good idea becuz it messes up their skin.. its juss what i heard


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Wellness or Innova

She loved them both and so did I.

She had skin problems like msot pits do so i have her on the whitefish and sweet potato blend nd she loves it


----------

